# Which ammo will be the most sought after?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

After the shtf it won't be long until you know who is a good guy and who is not.
Which Ammo do you think will be the most sought after? 
Give me your top 6 picks 3 for hand guns 
and 3 for long guns Don't list 22LR (I know that one)


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

9& 45& 38sp
556 & 762x39 & 308


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Add 9mm to the top of your list. Also any non standard round like 6.5 creed more. 45-70 government etc. Any rounds that will be in production run for the government will be more available. All this can be seen plainly right now at any LGS.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

This is one reason i have been recently looking at reloading.



shotlady said:


> 9& 45& 38sp
> 556 & 762x39 & 308


I Second that


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 acp for pistol and 5.56, 7.62 x 39mm, and .308 (7.62 NATO). 

These are the 3 most popular firearms in their respective categories. The more popular the firearm caliber, the more ammunition for them will be sought after.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Rifle 5.56x45 (223), 7.62x51 (308), 7.62x39 Pistol 9mm, 45, 40


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think we all over estimate the value of ammo after SHTF. Please note I didn't say during, but after. Based on the volume of gun owners, sheer volume of their ammo hoards, add to that the vast supplies of the regimes....after SHTF I believe there will be ammo found just about anywhere you are free to look and in bulk. 

One caliber that may be overlooked is 38/357. The vast majority of revolvers covet this caliber, and what firearm will the surviving non gun owner pick up to carry? I'll think they'll take revolvers over hi cap 9mms and 45s all day.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty sure we're all in agreement on the rifle rounds 5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x51. Handgun rounds however I see it like this: 9x19mm, .380ACP, .45ACP. I put the .380 ahead of the .45 due to all those people that ran out and bought .380 when the manufacturers flooded the market with pocket pistols. It's the only pistol round that is still an issue getting here.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

5.56
.223
9mm
380
7.62X39
.45 acp

Listed .223 and 5.56 on different lines because they are different 5.56 will be first choice of the two
7.62X39 down lower because so much of it is in stock pile already
Most gun owners have a .45
380 one of the largest sell auto
9mm well Da
The 38/357 will be in there some where but you said 6.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I would add 40 S&W ,it being for LEO use. A lot gov agencys use it also.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am preparing for those who seek MY ammo.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

And what about 12 gauge stuff? 00 buck shot, slugs and 4 shot for gathering food?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What ever ammo the dead left behind after they got blown away as there will probably be weapons to go with it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Not necessarily in this order but:
9mm
.45ACP
38/357

.40 is growing in popularity but these will be the most common.

223/5.56
.308
.30-06

Most will have either 5.56 or .308, some will have both. .30-06 has been around forever and many still own at least one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are just two many variables to really come up with any agreement on 6. Many of use are more than well stocked on calibers we need.
The 38.357 are a flexible round all 38's fire in a 357. Most owner of weapon that have a few own a 357 and or 38.
You can bet there is a lot an whole lot of 5.56,223 and 7.62X 39 stocked up. Those that have 308's have ammo stocked up maybe not as much as the black rifle stuff but a good supply.
Shot gun rounds if it will kill food it will kill man. No sense in making it a 4 year college course on rounds for the shot gun.
40 caliber I am not so sure it is a big deal those that own one have some ammo and it seems to be one that is is plenty of supply, meaning low demand.
The 380 there are far more 380 Autos out there than you ever dreamed of. The LCP Ruger is one of the best selling weapons of all time and you never hear much about it. The .45 I am not sure if anyone can count that high ,how many 45's are out there. Again most .45 owners have a stock pile.
At least in the early stages of STHF anyone dumb enough not o have ammo is unlikely to have anything of value to trade for it. And if they have no ammo , who is going to trade they will take.
At one time of another in one area or another anything you have will have value. You don't have to wait until SHTF for that.
There is one phase of prepping if We did nothing more we would be good to go security is covered. We will not be out dealing on ammo.
Nor will we be passing any out in trade. I am not supplying you with ammo to come after me with. Do I look like the UN.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> At one time of another in one area or another anything you have will have value. You don't have to wait until SHTF for that.
> There is one phase of prepping if We did nothing more we would be good to go security is covered. We will not be out dealing on ammo.
> Nor will we be passing any out in trade. *I am not supplying you with ammo to come after me with. Do I look like the UN.*


And this is the truth in a nutshell.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The same calibers that were hard to find when Obama was elected, and re-elected, and right now, will be the calibers that will be "sought after" when SHTF.
In other words - all calibers.
And, no, I ain't sharing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And, no, I ain't sharing.


Damn!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Damn!


Oh, for my good friends I'll make exceptions. I've got you covered.
Need any 32-20?
I've been stockpiling for almost 10 years, 22 different cailbers and gauges. And firearms for each.
45-70? 16 gauge?
the really hard thing to find had been 8MM Mauser, military surplus for that caliber dried up a number of years ago.
But I do have some 1954 Bulgarian 7.62X54R, and some early 50's M2 Ball for your M1 Garand (the Korean is loaded real hot). The tracers are too old to work, but the Armor Piercing is still good to go.
Yeah, I'm a certified gun nut alright!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Nato and LEO and 22 lr


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, for my good friends I'll make exceptions. I've got you covered.
> Need any 32-20?
> I've been stockpiling for almost 10 years, 22 different cailbers and gauges. And firearms for each.
> 45-70? 16 gauge?
> ...


A buddy of mine had a 45-70. I did shoot it once. That was enough.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, for my good friends I'll make exceptions. I've got you covered.
> Need any 32-20?


I know where I'm going if the shtf. I've got an old S&W revolver in 32-20 that was handed down from a Tenn. Bureau of Investigation officer. It is a sweet shootin' son of a gun.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

shotlady said:


> 9& 45& 38sp
> 556 & 762x39 & 308


I pretty much agree with this except I would substitute 40 S&W for the 38/357. I think the last two ammo shortages in 2008 and 2012 pretty much support that theory too, at least it would have in my area.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I think we all over estimate the value of ammo after SHTF. Please note I didn't say during, but after. Based on the volume of gun owners, sheer volume of their ammo hoards, add to that the vast supplies of the regimes....after SHTF I believe there will be ammo found just about anywhere you are free to look and in bulk.
> 
> One caliber that may be overlooked is 38/357. The vast majority of revolvers covet this caliber, and what firearm will the surviving non gun owner pick up to carry? I'll think they'll take revolvers over hi cap 9mms and 45s all day.


I strongly disagree on the theory that there will be ammo anywhere you are free to look. For every individual who stocks up on ammo there are 50 who own a firearm with one box or less of ammo for it. In addition, a person can burn through ammo pretty quickly, and people will stockpile it in an emergency just like they do food. As for "after", just when will after be? Months? Years? Decades? Ever? We have had periods of ammo shortages in the past, are having it to a certain extent now, what do you think it will be like if EVERYONE is trying to get ammo and no one is manufacturing it anymore?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I pretty much agree with this except I would substitute 40 S&W for the 38/357. I think the last two ammo shortages in 2008 and 2012 pretty much support that theory too, at least it would have in my area.


Here although there were shortages of 357 mag, 38 specials were pretty easy to find. If I had to choose between a .357 mag or a .40 cal, I would choose the 357 mag, but I believe that as of now the .40 cal is the more popular. One factor to leads me to believe this is that I can easily find new .38 special brass to load, but not .40 cal. Same for the bullets.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> I know where I'm going if the shtf. I've got an old S&W revolver in 32-20 that was handed down from a Tenn. Bureau of Investigation officer. It is a sweet shootin' son of a gun.


Mine is a nickle plated, 1921, Colt Police Positive Special with a 4" barrel. I was able to find at an estate sale Remington green box 32-20, 115 grain, semi jacketed soft points for $15 per 50 round box. I bought all seven boxes there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> A buddy of mine had a 45-70. I did shoot it once. That was enough.


I like guns of the Old West but couldn't afford a reproduction buffalo rifle (good repro Sharps start at almost $2,000) so I bought a New England Firearms Handi Rifle single shot. It weighs about 6 pounds. I won't say the recoil is REAL stout, but when you touch her off you know something just happened.
::clapping::


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> We will not be out dealing on ammo. Nor will we be passing any out in trade. I am not supplying you with ammo to come after me with. Do I look like the UN.


You don't necessarily need to be extinguishing your stockpile by trade. It could be your prepping group who dwindles the stock. Depending on how large your group is or grows to be you may need ammo for Practice / Patrols / Supply runs.



Notsoyoung said:


> I strongly disagree on the theory that there will be ammo anywhere you are free to look. For every individual who stocks up on ammo there are 50 who own a firearm with one box or less of ammo for it. In addition, a person can burn through ammo pretty quickly, and people will stockpile it in an emergency just like they do food. As for "after", just when will after be? Months? Years? Decades? Ever? We have had periods of ammo shortages in the past, are having it to a certain extent now, what do you think it will be like if EVERYONE is trying to get ammo and no one is manufacturing it anymore?


This


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Personally, I would only stock what you can shoot. Why spend money on rounds that you may or maynot be able to barter with. if you stock up for the guns that you own they will always be useful. If you stockup on a bunch of odd rounds and never run into anyone that can use them I just don't see the point. invest in what you can use.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I posed this very same question on another site. It was in Poll fashion. The 3 most common calibers were: 9 mm, .45, .22LR in that order. Since you said no .22LR, the next place went to .38-380.

206 people completed the poll. 
Numbers looked like this:
9mm (9x19/9x18) = 126 or 61%
.45 (ACP/Auto) = 122 or 59%
.22-.25 = 108 or 52%
.38-.380 = 97 or 47%

Users were allowed to make 3 votes. 

Help at all? I never did one for rifles or shotguns. Besides, I collect ALL ammo that is a good deal, even if I don't have a gun to shoot it...is that weird?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Simple, the most sought after ammo will be the ammo for the empty weapon you are currently holding.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I posed this very same question on another site. It was in Poll fashion. The 3 most common calibers were: 9 mm, .45, .22LR in that order. Since you said no .22LR, the next place went to .38-380.
> 
> 206 people completed the poll.
> Numbers looked like this:
> ...


Have you posted that poll here? If not that would sure prove to be a very interesting thread as does this one with the big difference being you can see the running tally for each caliber.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Simple, the most sought after ammo will be the ammo for the empty weapon you are currently holding.


You beat me to it. I was going to say the caliber your looking for.

It's simple supply and demand. If I were an ammo manufacturer and I sell more X caliber then Y caliber, why would I make as much Y as I do X. Giving that, everything should run out equally.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem with polls is point of view.
Example I own no 40 caliber weapons and have no 40 caliber ammo stock piled. I have plenty for everything else.
I plan to buy a 40 when I get off my tail and decide on one. Then 40 caliber would be foremost on my mind and rate high on the need to acquire list.
Buy what you can get and afford it will all work out.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The one you are most wanting---


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I like guns of the Old West but couldn't afford a reproduction buffalo rifle (good repro Sharps start at almost $2,000) so I bought a New England Firearms Handi Rifle single shot. It weighs about 6 pounds. I won't say the recoil is REAL stout, but when you touch her off you know something just happened.
> ::clapping::


I have a 1974 Old West Sharps made by Pedersoli in 45-70 and used it to take a 300lb hog last November. It is a fun rifle to shoot but you do know that you have been firing one of the large caliber rifles after touching off 20 or 30 rounds.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mine is a nickle plated, 1921, Colt Police Positive Special with a 4" barrel. I was able to find at an estate sale Remington green box 32-20, 115 grain, semi jacketed soft points for $15 per 50 round box. I bought all seven boxes there.


Mine is actually a .32 WCF, but all that I've ever seen shot through it is .32-20. I have no idea as to what model it is (haven't researched it) and it has no serial number. I actually see ammo on the shelves of gun shops every now and then for it, and buy it. I don't reload for it as it has more sentimental value than anything else. It's still fun to go out and shoot though!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

32WCF (Winchester Central Fire) is the same round as 32-20. Just as 30WCF is also called 30-30. Winchester used it as a marketing technique, when they invented a rifle/cartridge combo they gave it their own name. But of course, Marlin wouldn't stamp the name of their rival on their barrels so they used the then-familiar caliber/black powder quantity designation.
44-40 was known as 44WCF when John Browning, working for Winchester, invented the round to go into the rifle he designed - the famous Model 1873. Colt then chambered their Model 1873 single action revolver, aka The Peacemaker in 44WCF so the cowboys and frontiersmen would only have to carry one type of round for both rifle and handgun.
John Browning and Winchester go together like grits and eggs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> John Browning and Winchester go together like grits and eggs.


Great line RPD!

After reading this thread I was amazed at some of the calibers that I knew nothing about. The 45-70 for one; I had only heard of the 45-70 but did not know anything about the history of the caliber until you brought it up. American ingenuity when it comes to firearms and weaponry is second to none. I've enjoyed the thread.

Thanks all!


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Shot gun shells and .22 cal for hunting, people can't shoot straight and will expend all remaining for food. Ammo gone.

MOLON LABE


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Look at what is still in short supply in the current market. Take 9mm .That would tend to tell you a couple things. One that people are stocking up on it.
Soon as it hits the self it is gone. That could be taken to mean SHTF many will have all the 9mm they need. Trade value would then be low.
Same with 5.56. The other side plenty of .45,40 and 38's that could mean people think they have all they will ever need or that with supplies they have they are not much interested in more.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

shotlady said:


> 9& 45& 38sp
> 556 & 762x39 & 308


What she said.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Nobody mentioned 30-30. I believe the 30-30 lever gun was the most popular rifle of all time. Everyone has at least one, don't they? I haven't seen any 30-30 on the shelves of my local WalMart since I cleaned em out in 2012.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Look at what is still in short supply in the current market. Take 9mm .That would tend to tell you a couple things. One that people are stocking up on it.
> Soon as it hits the self it is gone. That could be taken to mean SHTF many will have all the 9mm they need. Trade value would then be low.
> Same with 5.56. The other side plenty of .45,40 and 38's that could mean people think they have all they will ever need or that with supplies they have they are not much interested in more.


I think ammo scarcity is due more to geography. 9mm is plentiful in my area...no limitations on purchase. However, .22 is almost always sold out and there is usually a 2 box limit at purchase time.

5.56 is also hit or miss. The places that do have it, charge a mark-up on it...so I know buy the majority of my ammo online. Just my recent experiences.


----------

